# Sketchup models of woodrat mods



## Johnboy (16 Sep 2006)

In this thread I showed how I modified my 'rat to cut dovetail pins without removing the guide rails or adding the button. I have had a fair bit of interest both here and on the woodrat forum so have completed sketchup models of the mods if anyone is interested.

Finally starting to get to grips with sketchup but was a bit suprised to find that when I imported an Autocad dxf file the pivot plate imported at over 30 metres wide :shock: instead of 400mm. Thought I would have to start from scratch but finally found out how to rescale.

PM me if you want the files.

John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Sep 2006)

John,

I got your drawings a few moments ago. They look fine. Thank you.

When you are importing a DXF or other CAD file, click on the Options button in the Import dialog box. You can set the units to millimetres instead. 

You might want to consider unchecking the box for Enable Length Snapping. That will give you a bit more freedom in drawing to desired dimensions. You'll find that under Window>Model Info>Units. If you do that, start with a blank drawing make the adjustments and save it in the Templates folder under Google SketchUp. Then in Preferences select that file name under Window>Preferences>Templates.

Keep up the good work.

I am planning at some point to give your mod a try.

Dave


----------



## Johnboy (16 Sep 2006)

Thanks Dave, I will do that.

John


----------



## engineer one (16 Sep 2006)

not quite sure about the right thread, but just got the latest copy of
design cad 17, which i use, and notice that they are promoting the 
fact that they now have sketch up compatability so that might well
be useful to otherssince dcad can also provide certain parts lists etc.

paul :wink:


----------

